# Kegals



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Forgive me if there is another thread on this... I looked and there is no way to search.

I've never had strong muscles there and even as a child was a bedwetter and would suffer stress incontinence during giggle fits. This subsided as I became an adult. I gave birth and of course that was pretty difficult - thought I would not make it to the bathroom but eventually recovered mostly. Since I've been divorced so long, I think my muscles aren't getting the "work out" they used to. 

I cant run (do elliptical for low impact) or lift a heavy box without dribbling. Now I've met Mr. Right and noticed leakage during sex. I brushed it aside as other 'wetness' but now I'm afraid he's going to get so turned off. We haven't had a chance to have sex again due to schedules.

I'm 5'7" and 200lbs so I know I'm heavy (tho aerobically fit) and have lost 12 pounds so hope that will help and will continue to lose. I've been to see a doctor and the only way he can help is to do a urethral sling. 

So how long does it take for kegals to work? I can't stop a stream of urine at all no matter how hard I clench. I've seen vaginal weights but not sure if they really help. I would prefer to avoid the surgery as I'm otherwise anatomically correct (no prolapse). It seems biofeedback or weights or something should be suggested first. 

I forget to do kegals consistently so any advice there would be helpful as well.

I'd love to take up jogging but unless I wear a pad for anything (which is embarrassing, too) I can't do anything with impact. It's really taking a toll on my life in general.

Thanks for your advice, ladies!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Have you talked to your doctor about issues with incontinence? It's probably a good idea because this is interfering with your life and since you can't even stop a stream of urine, you can definitely use any help available. 

When have you tried to stop the stream? If you try when you're bladder is very full, you may not be able to accomplish this in the beginning due to your weak muscles. 

Are you sure it's incontinence when you're having sex? It may not be, if it's accompanied with intense feelings of pleasure, it may just be a g-spot orgasm and most guys don't mind making a woman gush if that's the case. In fact, most find that incredibly hot and reassuring of their bedroom skills. 

I'm not sure how long it will take to work. I've always done kegels ever since finding out about them and especially while pregnant! One thing I found helpful was to do them while doing another activity that I do everyday. Maybe you'll remember better if you always did them while driving from A - B, doing the dishes, or watching your regular TV show. 

I've never used the weights. I think you need to be able to have some control/tone before you move on to the weights if they're even necessary anyhow.

Better overall body muscle tone might also help you too. I have a friend that lost a significant amount of weight (130 lbs) and she shared with me that *everything* gets more toned than it was before. I would add in strength training/weight lifting/body-weight exercise to your normal workout. It will also help you to shed the pounds faster and you'll look better toned than just slim in addition to being stronger/having stronger bones.

I'm sorry but I've never suffered from incontinence. I have read about it during this pregnancy since it's something that affects many pregnant women however and there are some articles about retraining your bladder on the web. From what I've read, they suggest training your body to hold in urine longer and longer over time. Going to the bathroom at 1/2 hour intervals, for a while then 1 hour intervals then 2 etc. until you're able to go three hours without needing to go pee. I'm not sure if this will work for you but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Firstly, have you consulted your gynae about the problem? I think this is your first port of call, as you could have a bit of a prolapse which would mean that it's a mechanical problem.

Kegels can be done anywhere, any place, and it can be a good idea, for example, to get into the habit of perhaps doing them when you're waiting in a queue or waiting for the kettle to boil! Here's a link that might help:-

Kegel exercises: A how-to guide for women - MayoClinic.com


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for your replies...

Yes I've talked to my gyno (who told me to do kegals and it would take 6 months to see a difference), my general practitioner (a woman who said kegals only help minimally) and also a specialist (said no prolapse, just weakness and said surgery the way to go). 

I don't have urge incontinence - I can go hours no problem. No sudden uncontrollable urge to go - just exercise, sex and heavy lifting which is considered "stress incontinence" when there is too much stress on the pelvic floor.

Although I'm easily orgasmic, I don't think it was a g-sport orgasm (although afterward I did go to the bathroom afterward and had urine to void).

I am starting to do circuit training next week versus my usual 45 minutes of elliptical 3x week - I hope the overall toning will help (and weight loss). I think I'll set an alarm reminder on my phone to remind me to do kegals until it becomes natural to remember.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

All you can do is try, i do 200 a day as part of my core workout, i've never had an issue with bladder control though.

Have they advised surgery and will it work for that?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> All you can do is try, i do 200 a day as part of my core workout, i've never had an issue with bladder control though.
> 
> Have they advised surgery and will it work for that?


The urologist advised a urethral sling which does the job of the pelvic floor muscle but insurance doesn't cover it so it would be 5K - I think I need to try serious weight loss and kegals first. 200 is LOT... wow.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a kegels thread from two months ago. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/49970-kegels.html

I've done kegels for years. I think from the time I started going to a gynocologist. I haven't any of the issues you've mentioned, but a friend of mine had a bladder sling put in a few months ago after dealing with incontinence problems for years. She had a hard time doing kegels prior to the surgery. She got those balls you can insert to see if the kegel exercise is done correctly. Prior to the surgery, she couldn't keep them in at all. They would literally fall out if she stood up. I think the surgery helped that issue. She had been dealing with the issue for years. I think since the birth of her children and they're in college now!


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

There are some ball things you can insert into your vagina and hold there as you do your activities to strengthen your muscles down there. I'll have to look around I can't remember the name. They are sold on most sex toy websites.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Firstly, have you consulted your gynae about the problem? I think this is your first port of call, as you could have a bit of a prolapse which would mean that it's a mechanical problem.
> 
> Kegels can be done anywhere, any place, and it can be a good idea, for example, to get into the habit of perhaps doing them when you're waiting in a queue or waiting for the kettle to boil! Here's a link that might help:-
> 
> Kegel exercises: A how-to guide for women - MayoClinic.com


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

Ben Wa balls!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm doing them now. 

But when you are sitting watching TV or eating or driving in the car, you can do them!!!  

Give it a try and build up those girly muscles! Your man will love it!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I'm doing them now.
> 
> But when you are sitting watching TV or eating or driving in the car, you can do them!!!
> 
> Give it a try and build up those girly muscles! Your man will love it!


 ohh my lord


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> ohh my lord


:lol:


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> ohh my lord


Fact! I practice my kegels on my husband. He loves it!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes practice them every day... they are like any muscle... they will start improving the first day you start exercising them but it will take at least 3 months to see any real improvement.


For the girls wanting a more advanced kegal exercise...

I was taught how to 'milk the camel' many years ago by a middle eastern dance teacher...
Girl sits in 'cow girl' position and does belly rolls initiating with the pelvic floor muscles. Internally your vaginal muscles roll up (or down) his c*ck inside you... without moving actually moving your body...it's all done internally.
It's my 'party trick' for H... he loves it! He cums within moments/minutes... if that's the aim 

Added bonus its great exercise for me!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

How do you do belly rolls w/o moving your body?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

southern wife said:


> How do you do belly rolls w/o moving your body?


Because they are done internally, on the outside all you see is a rolling up or down of the ab muscles...no hip/shoulder/torso movement is what i should have said not body.. 

When I teach them to beginners I get the ladies to stand with their back against a wall so they don't bring other body parts into action.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh!!!
I have much of the same problem as far as incontinence goes.
it has gotten better.
but if i cough to hard or sneeze hard, or try to hold in my pee, everyone can forgt it.
as far as something that will mke you feel less goss about it, wear a thin pad or thick pantiliner and just change out regularly.
seems though you may have seomthing more going on with your actual bladder. as i need to have mine checked because i have to pee constantly. constantly. constantly!!!!!!!!
doesnt matter what i drink, nothign helps it. kege excersises do not help it.
im scared ill have something wrong with my bladder. dont want that!!!!!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Because they are done internally, on the outside all you see is a rolling up or down of the ab muscles...no hip/shoulder/torso movement is what i should have said not body..
> 
> When I teach them to beginners I get the ladies to stand with their back against a wall so they don't bring other body parts into action.


do you have any videos online that you teach?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

bkaydezz said:


> do you have any videos online that you teach?


No sorry i don't but there are loads of people teaching it online... just put belly rolls into 'youtube'. I can only initiate from the lower to the upper and was taught to pull my pelvic floor at the same time (milking the camel). My teacher reckoned that was the point of doing belly rolls, pops, flutters originally...to keep orgasms strong and to help prepare and strenghten a womans vagina and pelvic floor for childbirth and afterwards .

It takes time to 'get it' but once you do it's really easy... you get a ab/core workout from both the inside and the outside.

My teacher used to say the letter V instead of W and tell us that 
" bellyrolls exercise all your vomanly bits"


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on this, ladies. I am one that suffers from stress incontinence after I gave birth to my daughter. I can't laugh as hard as I use to without wetting myself. When I get colds, I get really bad coughs so that is always fun.

I'm going to look up that vids on youtube.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Writer... I've had 3 children. I had what was termed an 'explosive' labor with my last child and had some damage done that required surgery a few months down the track.... ( don't feel bad for me...my surgeon rebuilt my vagina to be a 'Bionic Vagina..... yeah..... : )
BUT.... I'm prettty sure i'd be pissing my pants at every star jump and giggle if it wasn't for me working my pelvic floor muscles. You just have to make time for it...like brushing your teeth or walking the dog.

I have these little red stickers (about the size of a thumb nail) all over the place... on my rear vision mirror in the car, opposite the toilet seat, above the kitchen sink, above the bathroom sink...everytime I see them it reminds me to do my kegals. Also get your self some Ben Wa balls.. start small and work your way up until you can wear them all day.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I have these little red stickers (about the size of a thumb nail) all over the place... on my rear vision mirror in the car, opposite the toilet seat, above the kitchen sink, above the bathroom sink...everytime I see them it reminds me to do my kegals. Also get your self some Ben Wa balls.. start small and work your way up until you can wear them all day.


Waiwera, thank you for the advice. I usually sit and do kegals when I'm writing (200 a day). I have amazing control with my muscles when I intentionally use them. It's the sneezing and the laughing that get me.

I'm going to order me some of those. Got to order them from AdamEve b/c our adult store closed down.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

First of all... How is your spine?

I haven't read the replies, so I apologize if this has been asked already...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> First of all... How is your spine?
> 
> I haven't read the replies, so I apologize if this has been asked already...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I assume you're asking me? Spine is fine - otherwise super healthy. No issues at all aside from needing to drop some pounds. Good BP, good cholesterol, healthy diet, regular exercise... I've been trying to do Kegals every time I think about them since writing this.


----------

